# plug wires



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

What brands of spark plug wires do you recommend? Its for a pt cruiser. I have installed a normal brand an they have failed withing 6 momths. I was recommended crane firewire but cant get them locally. Anything else that may be of equal quality that is available at an auto parts store?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've had good luck with Bosch. I also installed the regurlar grade wires and the car was missing within 2 months; the Bosch wireset fixed the problem. Available at Autozone


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Ive had great luck with Belden (NAPA). And they have a great warranty. On my hot rod V8's I use Taylors too.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

Clutchcargo said:


> I've had good luck with Bosch. I also installed the regurlar grade wires and the car was missing within 2 months; the Bosch wireset fixed the problem. Available at Autozone


I've used Bosch wires too, and have been happy with them. Just had to wait for them to be ordered.


----------



## wheelidart (Oct 26, 2006)

*Taylor wires are the wire to use*

I've used Taylor spiro-pro wires on everything. Less resistance than My race car wires, yet they have no issues being installed on any modern car.
Bosch platinum plugs are pure platinum through the core. All others are a steel plug with a piece of platinum on the end. How could that help?
The wires are about $42-$47 for a V-8, should be less for the I-4. If your plugs aren't firing properly the wire takes the heat.http://www.summitracing.com:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

I used MSD wires on my '99 Dakota and they were good.


----------

